# The Best Barrel Style Fog Chiller



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Step three: *Violent Sanding *– I am no sissy sander. If I want to take off some serious material, I head straight for the 4½” Chicago Electric angle grinder from Harbor Freight tools. With a flap disc attached I can get right to it. I wanted to quickly remove the excess goo and stickers that _adorned _the exterior of my barrel, and this tool setup helped me easily accomplish my goal. (A note on the angle grinder, I got it on sale back around 2002 for under 10 bucks and have literally *HUNDREDS *of hours on that little bad boy and it has never failed me. It is an indispensible, and indestructible tool.)





































still more to follow ...


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Step four: *Priming *– I used this product from Rustoleum simply because that is what I had in my paint cupboard. One can gave the whole barrel (minus the bottom surface) a thin, but reasonable coat of beautiful red primer.




























Step five: *Painting *– I used another Rustoleum product because it was left over from painting my chimney flashing. Thanks to my daughter for extra paint ‘slinging’.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Step six: *Build the Rack *– I built a rack that fits just inside my barrel and holds a laundry hamper that I bought from Big Lots! for just under 5 bucks. The rack is made from ¾” plywood (I think.) It was free plywood from the same source as the barrel. It was nice stuff, and my favorite flavor, *FREE*. 



















still more to come...


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Step seven: * Punch the Holes *– I drilled a bunch of holes in the two pieces of wood that make up the rack in order to allow fog to flow freely from each side of the basket to the outlet at the base of the barrel. This turned out to be the most time-consuming, difficult, and costly part of the build. The electric drill I used to do most of the holes _expired_ from overuse and may get corpsed  for my haunt this year. The air drill that is pictured worked well, but my air compressor has to work *HARD *to supply it enough air so it kept tripping the breaker in my garage, I’ll just _HAVE _to get a bigger compressor, right? I also punched a few holes in the bottom of my ice hamper, just to let the water drip out and the fog to flow better as well.




























Step eight: *Line the Hamper *– I had some wire mesh that I ripped off the inside of our picket fence that a previous owner had installed, so I cut a couple of pieces, one to line the hamper’s sides, and a circle-ish piece for the bottom. This is mainly to keep smaller pieces of ice from falling out and therefore allowing fog to bypass the ice at the top of the hamper.










still more to follow ...


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Step nine: * Cut the Hamper Rim *– I cut a ring out of plywood to force incoming fog to go into the top of the hamper rather than just flowing down along the outside of the hamper.










Thanks to my neighbor for hooking me up with a jigsaw blade. I was running out of daylight and this saved me a trip to the HomeDepot, where I probably would have spent a bunch of money, too. I used a scrap of plywood, a screw, a pencil and a little ingenuity to scribe a circle on the board which I (more or less) followed with the jigsaw. 





































The jigsaw was a ValueVillage find for under 5 bucks and the pencil was free from the Puyallup Fair.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Step ten: *Cut the Outlet Hole and Install Outlet *– I decided use the “square” adaptor for the 4” French drain hose because it would be SO MUCH EASIER to cut the hole. 










I used my angle grinder again, this time with a cut-off wheel (Thanks Dell!) to cut the hole, this was easy, but painful. Don’t cut metal with shorts on, it is _just dumb_.  



















The adaptor and hose were all part of a Craigslist find from some guy out in Gig Harbor and were also my favorite flavor, _*FREE*_! I got about 150’ of it (wild guess) and I plan to actually use _*SOME *_of it for its intended purpose _someday_, one of my many HoneyDew projects. 

Step eleven: *First Test* – I only had one bag of ice and the sun was going down and I had tools strewn about the driveway like a tool factory had blown up. So I did a quick test that proved fog would at least flow through the monster and it made it all the way out to the end of an approximately 40’ long piece of perforated 4” black pipe, as well as seeping out the perforations!  A success, I would say. And that’s with a piddly 400W fogger.










Step next: *More to Do *– I still have _plenty _to do to this, as the intake is just a piece of Spa Tube that is crudely shoved in my bunghole and the fog machine was haphazardly balanced on some bubble wrap on the edge of the barrel. I need a piece of more flexible tubing. I had an extra ShopVac hose, but I have been unable to locate it in the _debris zone_ also known as my garage. I also plan to make some sort of rain guard for the fogger (this is WA, after all.) I also want to seal up the gap between the hamper and the wood ring, maybe with fiberglass, maybe with something else. The end of the outlet tube will also have to be plugged as it prevents the fog from really flowing well from the perforations in the tube. They make a piece for this, but I may just end up using a JIF lid or something similar. I will have to buy* about ten bags of ice *for this thing, I think, but I expect it to last all night (I hope) and if it works as expected, will chill my fog pretty well. I also *need *to get a better fogger. I have a couple of 1000W foggers, but they are both ground foggers, so they have that rectangular output rather than the round output. Has anybody tried to convert one of these? If so, PM me please.

I now open this up to questions, comments, and rude remarks.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Did you ever finish ? How about a video ? Can you say BUNGHOLE without doing a Beevis and Butthead impression ?


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

If you use the tip of the driver against the tab of the bunghole cover and then tap the handle end of said driver with a hammer it will unscrew.
Do the Puyallup!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Quite the involved build.
I'm impressed.
I've tried a couple of different fog-chillers, but I've got an outdoor haunt in a high wind area.
It's not worth the effort.


----------

